# Most Recent Projects



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Since I cant think of a more satisfying alternative, my woodworking takes up 99% of spare time. I use left over material and salvage wood from as many sources as possible. I throw no wood away unless it is completely useless for anything. Even small pieces can be used to make jigs or handles, etc.. I made the box from left over red oak, used to make a tall chest of drawers. Joints are done with a 45% lock miter bit on the RT. The finish is Teak Oil; 5 coats sanded between coats. The hardware is all from Lee Valley Tools. The hinges for the lid are Soss Invisible hinges. Most difficult part of the box as there is no jig for this small size (101) Soss hinge. The next piece was only a 3 day job to make a dog bed for our "Shih Tzu". I used some Maple from a friend who lost a huge tree in a storm 3 years ago. He gave the wood away after it laid out in the weather for a year. Now it seems to be spalted Maple!! I made the bun feet for the bed from same material, cut on my table saw. The 4 sides are cut @ 5% on the ends and the joints are done with the 45% lock miter bit on the RT. I rounded the top edges with a 3/8" round over bit before gluing it all together. Again the finish is Teak Oil. The last piece is a child's trestle table for the Grand Kids "Club House". The table is all made of used salvaged scraps and cleaned up using a thickness planer and belt sander. It had to be assembled with screws/no glue; so it could be taken apart when necessary. The children will do the painting. I just have the two 30" benches to make now to complete the set; Also left over materials from a house Reno..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those are well done...
who'd thought that you used reclaimed wood...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow do I ever like that box


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful work. I especially like the box...hard to imagine it is "reclaimed".


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice and simple run off table, just what I was looking for.
Thanks .. David


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Is very pleasant to see, work like these!
Sid


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, nice, nice. I'm going to steal your ideas. Jim


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd like to make a bed like that for our Yorkie. But she'd likely not use it. She seems to want to be in one of our laps all the time or just confiscate our beds.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Benches for Table*

Just finished the benches for the Club House Table. I am surprised it took only 6 hours to do these 36" L X 11" W X 24" H, benches. Now they are ready for paint.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice...
still hard to believe reclaimed...


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You Friends*

Thank you all for your very generous and kind comments. I am very grateful to all of you as well for sharing your photos and woodworking projects.


----------

